# Dentists



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello!
Since I last posted, I've been to BCN with the husband and found us a nice flat for when we move at the end of Oct 
Just a question about dentists. Once we're settled and I have healthcare covered by his Social Security, and hopefully a job of my own sooner or later, we can presumably see a dentist through this rather than privately. Do the dentists work like the NHS where you pay for things but less than you'd pay privately? Any ideas roughly how much a check up would cost?
Thank in advance


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

As far as I'm aware (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) the dentists in Spain are all private. I saw a dentist in the UK, who happened to have graduated from a Spanish uni... I had to have a crown on one of my teeth and she said that what they were charging at that NHS dentist would only be a little cheaper than the private ones in Madrid.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

every time I think about about dentists.... i hear this song

M*A*S*H Lyrics

by ("Suicide is Painless" by Johnny Mandel)
from Television/TV Theme Lyrics - 50's, 60's, 70's Soundtrack


Through early morning fog I see
visions of the things to be
the pains that are withheld for me
I realize and I can see...

[chorus]:

That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.

I try to find a way to make
all our little joys relate
without that ever-present hate
but now I know that it's too late, and...

[Chorus]

The game of life is hard to play
I'm gonna lose it anyway
The losing card I'll someday lay
so this is all I have to say.

[Chorus]

The only way to win is cheat
And lay it down before I'm beat
and to another give my seat
for that's the only painless feat.

[Chorus]

MASH
The sword of time will pierce our skins
It doesn't hurt when it begins
But as it works its way on in
The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but...

[Chorus]

A brave man once requested me
to answer questions that are key
'is it to be or not to be'
and I replied 'oh why ask me?'

'Cause suicide is painless
it brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.
...and you can do the same thing if you choose.

those of us old enough to have seen the tv series or the movie will understand and hum along:ranger:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

for those that never heard the song, and don't know "painless" was the depressed dentist at 4077 mobile army surgical hosipital.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes, as Nathan says, dentists are private & not covered by the state healthcare system - although you can get a tooth extracted for free at the salud/ambulatorio

many if not most dentists are allied to one insurance company or another or have credit arrangements available


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, as Nathan says, dentists are private & not covered by the state healthcare system - although you can get a tooth extracted for free at the salud/ambulatorio
> 
> many if not most dentists are allied to one insurance company or another or have credit arrangements available



In our experience over the last 6 years, we've only just found a good dentist. Without exception, all the dentists we've tried, only take cash and do not allow stage payments. They are also not affiliated with insurance companies.

So, maybe this is a regional thing. In tourist/coastal areas, things may be different.


The cost of a filling (or reconstruction as our dentist now calls it) has rocketed recently from 40 euros to 70 and he insists on using a (nerve) protector costing another 20 euros - ouch!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> In our experience over the last 6 years, we've only just found a good dentist. Without exception, all the dentists we've tried, only take cash and do not allow stage payments. They are also not affiliated with insurance companies.
> 
> So, maybe this is a regional thing. In tourist/coastal areas, things may be different.
> 
> ...


the private health ins we used to have dealt with a couple of our local dentists - neither with good reps, sadly - but it was only for check-ups & cleans on the policy

my preferred dentist in the town & at least one other will allow stage payments for expensive procedures such as braces (thankfully!)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the private health ins we used to have dealt with a couple of our local dentists - neither with good reps, sadly - but it was only for check-ups & cleans on the policy
> 
> my preferred dentist in the town & at least one other will allow stage payments for expensive procedures such as braces (thankfully!)


You're right - I'd forgotten about braces.

Our younger son has had to have braces and he pays in stage payments.

Initial 500 then 90 per month with an interim payment of another 500 when his bottom brace went on. All-in-all, about 2000 euros.


----------

